# Most under hyped



## Daniel (7/2/18)

thought I'd start a more positive thread

Most under hyped gear for me

Mods
Pico - best single batt mod out there for the price
Any VV mod voltage is where's it at guys

RTA
Merlin Mini - still one of the best MTL tanks out there
OBS Nano no leaking great flavor

RDA
OG Goon 22mm often over looked and a bit of a unicorn these days...
Petri 22

Twisp Cue probaly the biggest under hyped product on the market if they can get the pods right and more flavors it will be a revolution....

There's probably more but thought I'd just start it off....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45 (7/2/18)

The drop rda changed everything for me. Dual coil drippers were great bonza and drop and my rebel. My vboy mod impressed me madly and my g class will remain my boss! And then as far as squonking, my driptech ds jus hammered everything else.


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Nice thread @Daniel 

I agree with you on the Pico. What a great little trooper.
And on the Petri V2 RDA - I just love mine. Although that was quite highly rated when it came out. I just got mine very late  

I also agree with you on the Twisp Cue. I have been remarkably lucky in that my 4 or 5 pods Ive been through have not leaked badly at all. I still have my Cue in my man bag and take a toot on it every now and then. 

Another underrated mod for me is the old iStick50. Mine is still going superbly years later. Can't believe how well its holding up. Maybe my sleeve has helped.

Don't get me started on the little Evod. I love that thing. Can't even remember if there was any hype about it in the day. But its such an old device.

Merlin Mini and me haven't gotten on too well. I need to revisit it. One thing I will say is that it comes with probably the most comfortable stock driptip. Wish I could buy a few of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

My 2c,
Mods - Pico - best there is imho, it beats everything else hands down
Therion 166 - my prize for quitting, dam its great.
RTA 's - My Nano Engines, easy, leakproof and flavour full.
RDA's - Petri 22, don't own one yet, but tried a friends one, mama o man!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (7/2/18)

I would say the mod I started with a few months ago. The Eleaf Ikuu I80. The only thing I would change on it is to give it a removable battery. ALso came with the Melo 4 tank that is easy to refill. Just the commercial coils, EC2, is very hard to come by.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (7/2/18)

Lately for me, the Nudge 22 RDA, simple, single coil,two cap option: one for more air, one for restricted, flavour is tops!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (7/2/18)

An underrated RDA for me is the Advken Gorge, simple and reliable with great flavour. And at a great price too.

I almost forgot the OG Griffin 22, what outstanding flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks (7/2/18)

Joyetech Evic Mini needs a mention too. I still use two as daily drivers - they never let me down. The screen is full house as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/18)

Pico Mod
Evic Primo Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/2/18)

Mod, I love my Fuchai 213
Rda - Recoil Rebel. 

Those two paired up is a blissful vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

I would say the Azeroth RTA. Saw a lot of them being sold in previous threads. For me, flavour is great in this tank.

Also the Advken Manta! Love that tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/18)

The Cthulhu Shuriken...

I think people don't like to talk about it because it's a ***** to spell!

But really still my top RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (8/2/18)

Stosta said:


> The Cthulhu Shuriken...
> 
> I think people don't like to talk about it because it's a ***** to spell!
> 
> But really still my top RDA.


Nevermind spell, how do you pronounce it?! K-thoo-loo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (8/2/18)

Reload RDA
Morphe RDA
Sentinel RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/2/18)

I definitely think the eleaf invoke is the most underated mod. I mean its the worlds smallest dual battery mod with a center pin. Its so small even a pharoah mini looks big on it. and its very cheap and well made. Whats not to like

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Nevermind spell, how do you pronounce it?! K-thoo-loo?


Hahaha! I pronounce it k-too-loo, but I'm wrong too according to the the writer...

Lovecraft transcribed the *pronunciation* of *Cthulhu* as Khlûl′-hloo and said that "the first syllable *pronounced* gutturally and very thickly. The u is about like that in full; and the first syllable is not unlike klul in sound, hence the h represents the guttural thickness."

Based on this I have even less of an idea on how to pronounce it now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I pronounce it k-too-loo, but I'm wrong too according to the the writer...
> 
> Lovecraft transcribed the *pronunciation* of *Cthulhu* as Khlûl′-hloo and said that "the first syllable *pronounced* gutturally and very thickly. The u is about like that in full; and the first syllable is not unlike klul in sound, hence the h represents the guttural thickness."
> 
> Based on this I have even less of an idea on how to pronounce it now.



From this day Forward we shall call all Cthulhu products by a new and relevant name and one that can be said and pronounced - 'Voldemort'

Why you ask- because It is a name that cant be said

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jos (8/2/18)

For me the Geek Vape Aegis - not the prettiest or most pocket friendly but it doesn't miss a beat and whatever chip they have in there works magic with battery life.

I bought it specifically for fishing because its supposed to be water/splash resistant - fished on Saturday in quite a down pour with the mod sitting in the cup holder - still works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/18)

@Jos ,Fishing, hunting and general maintenance, the Aegis is great, no dust and water problems and 1 battery a day. And in a hijack situation, someone is going to get hurt, and it's not going to be the Aegis. I love my bulletproof!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (8/2/18)

Coppervape bf mech mod. Undervalued, underrated, underpriced. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/2/18)

The benchmark, never say die, the old man; RX200S.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/18)

For me it's been the almost unheard of Dvarw DL RTA from Hungary. I bloody LOVE this tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (15/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> My 2c,
> Mods - Pico - best there is imho, it beats everything else hands down
> Therion 166 - my prize for quitting, dam its great.
> RTA 's - My Nano Engines, easy, leakproof and flavour full.
> RDA's - Petri 22, don't own one yet, but tried a friends one, mama o man!




Have you tried the dual coil engine? Imho, it's better than the nano, more flavour and better chain vaping ability, more satisfying for longer drags.

For me the Hotcig R150 was an absolute winner.

Nano and dual coil (mini) were winners.

KZORs Triplet juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (15/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Have you tried the dual coil engine? Imho, it's better than the nano, more flavour and better chain vaping ability, more satisfying for longer drags.
> 
> For me the Hotcig R150 was an absolute winner.
> 
> ...


The Engine just guzzles juice at the speed of a holy white Eland, but an amazing flavour tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Have you tried the dual coil engine? Imho, it's better than the nano, more flavour and better chain vaping ability, more satisfying for longer drags.
> 
> For me the Hotcig R150 was an absolute winner.
> 
> ...


Haven't tried the engine. Yet! I have come to the conclusion that I may be a single coil vaper, I like a cooler vape. As for chain vaping, I can give anyone a run, and the Nano's have never disappointed, that's why they will never leave my treasure chest. 

Will maybe get one later on for a test, right now rocking the coppervape Skyline, heaven that came in a box.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro (15/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven't tried the engine. Yet! I have come to the conclusion that I may be a single coil vaper, I like a cooler vape. As for chain vaping, I can give anyone a run, and the Nano's have never disappointed, that's why they will never leave my treasure chest.
> 
> Will maybe get one later on for a test, right now rocking the coppervape Skyline, heaven that came in a box.



The skyline is the only RTA on my to get list at present. You should definitely give the dual coil a go, but it is a tad warmer than the nano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (15/2/18)

RTA - Rose 3 by Eden Mods - So snubbed due to a very perculiar way of wicking, but when you got, just WOW!
RTA - Proto by SUI - Wicked right this puppy is bliss!!!
Sub Ohm Tank - VGOD Tricktank (0.2 Coils Only) - Still use it to this day, and still kicks the crap out of the new crop of tanks out there!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (15/2/18)

I think the Aegis is very underated, this thing is really built well. It doesn't fit into the jeans pocket as easily as my Reo, but perfect in the hand, on the desk or anywhere you can think of.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> thought I'd start a more positive thread
> Mods
> Pico - best single batt mod out there for the price
> RTA
> OBS Nano no leaking great flavor



Yes and yes 

Even though i dont use my ss pico as much as what i used to due to bigger RTa's its still a back up i would not get rid of
OBS Nano is perfect as a daily, its fallen off my desk a few times and once off of a 6 foot wall straight on the drip tip, didnt even blink

eleaf lychee with the ss notch coils and the pico on Temp control flavor for days, just wish i didnt drop the thing and totally wrecked the lychee

Actually looking for one if anyone has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

Most under-hyped that I have personally had would be

Mods:
Pico
Tesla Invader 2/3
Fuchai VCIGO

Atties:
Mason RDA (24,30 and 40mm)
Triple 28 RTA


----------

